
Lisa Brennan-Jobs Recalls Memories of Her Famous Father - rustcharm
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/08/lisa-brennan-jobs-small-fry-steve-jobs-daughter
======
dang
All: please refrain from posting yet more comic-book-villain denunciations or
superhero exultations. It's not interesting, and it's always the same.

Instead: find something curious and share it. (Hint: something that contains
actual information and that hasn't been repeated a ton. On HN we're interested
in the diffs.) Alternatively, you can always not post anything.

------
mturmon
Beautifully told anecdote about the Lisa. His reaction in denying her the
Porsche seems to me to be about telling her she has to earn such trinkets. But
who knows.

~~~
rhapsodic

      > “You’re not getting anything,” he said. “You understand?
      > Nothing. You’re getting nothing.” Did he mean about the
      > car, something else, bigger? I didn’t know. His voice
      > hurt—sharp, in my chest.
    

Yep, a wise father imparting a valuable life lesson to his beloved daughter.

~~~
tptacek
I'm hoping this is sarcasm.

~~~
rhapsodic
_> I'm hoping this is sarcasm._

Is it really not obvious considering that the post to which I was replying
said this?

 _> > His reaction in denying her the Porsche seems to me to be about telling
her she has to earn such trinkets._

------
martin1b
So interesting to read this first hand from Lisa. Her writing style really
brings it alive and you really capture her age as her thoughts are projected.

Parenting and selflessness was apparently not Steve's forte.

If he worked on parenting as fervently as he worked at his job (heck, even 25%
as much), this article would have a completely different tone.

------
ThJ
Jobs was a real piece of work.

~~~
dang
Maybe so (and maybe most of us are too), but please don't post unsubstantive
comments here.

